# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  معجم المصطلحات الأردنية وشرحها ....

## mylife079

معجم الكلمات الأردنية 
المصطلح المعنى المصدر 

هلا عقالي هلا حبيبي إربد 
سنحك ما ابرد وجهك الكرك 
لويش لماذا إربد 
لويه لماذا الطفيله 
انتشب اخرس البادية 
انطز اقعد ساكت السلط 
اطلع من بين الخبيزة كذبتك انكشفت مخيمات اللاجئين 
زنون (Xenon) روعة عمّان 
خاروف معاه مصاري وبعزم الشباب عمّان 
عتعيت سرسري مخيمات اللاجئين 
رخيص ببيع صاحبو عشان بنت احدى الجامعات الأردنية 
خز زمان كان معناها خدوم السلط 
هزيز ذنب مسّيح جوخ الكرك 
طرُبش (جميع الأحرف ساكنة ما عدا الباء مضموم الآخر) طبل ما بفهم بإشي عمّان 
نقلة تقال لشخص قليل القيمة سائق شاحنة رحّال 
طفران مفلّس عربية فصحى 
خرمان حالة نقص مادة مسببة للإدمان مثل الدخان عمّان 
معجوق، متكركب مش عرف إيش بدي اعمل عندي الف شغلة اسويها مدن الشمال 
متدعدر تدل على حالة نفسية غير مألوفة مصحوبة باحتقار الذات مادبا 
فاقعة (معي) مش قادر استحمل مخيمات اللاجئين 
متكندر شايف الدنيا كندرة كبيرة بس أصغر من رجلي مادبا 
الحصة، زلمتي صديقة خاصة أو حبيبة مخيمات اللاجئين 
الجماعة الحصة أو قد تكون زوجة أو خطيبة مخيمات اللاجئين 
وضعك حريقة أو زنون حياتك ماشية بشكل منيح احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
وضعك فوق الريح مصرياتك كتار مخيمات اللاجئين 
ولا إشي الذهول من حدث ما أو خبرية او عند رؤية فتاة بتجنن احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
بس بلاش تدل على الشك مع الذهول التلفزيون الاردني 
بشرفك* تقال للتحليف مجهول 
بعرضك* تقال للتحليف محهول 
الدواوين ناس عاطلين عن العمل على الأغلب ولما بحكي كل التكاسي المارة بتوقف من كثرة استعمال اليدين احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
التشبير استعمال اليدين اثناء الكلام دلالة القوة والقدرة على سحب الموس خلال المشاداة الكلامية مخيمات اللاجئين 
الطنطات أصحاب اصوات نسائية وبنطلونات ساحلة وشعر غارق بالجل عادة يكون الحارس الشخصي للطنط اخته مخيمات اللاجئين 
مهسهس يتصرف زي الي متعاطي مخدرات احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
مهلّس بحكي زي الي متعاطي مخدرات احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
محبحب متعاطي مخدرات حبوب احدى الجامعات الأردينة 
مكرّز رعشة اليدين عند التوقف او الامتناع عن التعاطي مادبا 
مسفّح يقوم بعمل متهور إربد 
(إشي) بشلق، بخنق شيء خارق للعادة قد تكون مصيبة أو فتاة رائعة الجمال السلط 
بفلج يسبب 'فالج' او جلطة قلبية من روعته مستورد مع التعديل من سوريا 
متكركب تقال عند الشعور بالكركبة أو الضياع النفسي مخيمات اللاجئين 
عامل كركبة تقال لواحد بشبّر** لإشعاره باقتراب موعد القتال مخيمات اللاجئين 
مربّي قلق قالق راحة احد الأشخاص مادبا 
منتوف مفلّس او غير مسنود السلط 
الفزعة اتصال احد الأشخاص بأقربائه وأصدقائه اعداداً للقتال السلط 
لابد الشخص الذي يجلس دون حركة دلالة على الذهول او الخوف اربد 
هوّاية الشخص الذي يفتعل المشاكل بين الناس الكرك 
كوندشن هوّاية في مرحلة متقدمة عمان 
(الوضع) مترندل متأزم مع مشاكل مادية أو معنوية مخيمات اللاجئين 
مقلّع صاحب خبرة كبيرة بالمشاكل عادة يكون دواوين السلط 
داقق على سنانو مقلّع بشرط أن يكون دواوين مخيمات اللاجئين 
يتفعفل كحركة جسم الخاروف بعد ذبحه مباشرة مادبا 

معمعة حالة من الكركبة أثناء القتال عمّان 
ميمعة الفوضى عمّان 
فصعون صغير السن، الحجم أو قليل القيمة الكرك 
داير على مراقع فقس يبحث عن ما لا يفيده إربد 
عاويش على ماذا الكرك 
على مطرياتي حسب علمي الكرك 
البين يطسك دعوة بالموت الكرك 
اول امسات أوّل امبارح إربد 
على الطبزه على التلة إربد 
حمرتك منطقتك الكرك 
زرّ ضغط بقوة أو أسرع الخليل 
من اللآخر شيء أو شخص أو موقف, عالي الجودة ولم يسبق للمتكلم ان رأى مثله عمّان 
على راسي عبارة لا تفيد شيء عملي تماماً وأنما تدل على الإمتنان العميق وتقدير الطرف الآخر, وتتم عادة بين الشباب الديونجي مخيمات اللاجئين 
على العظم تفيد الصحبة طويلة الأمد بين شبين بينهم خبز وملح ودخان مخيمات اللاجئين 
بلا قافيه تقال بعد كلمه أو عبارة تفهم بوجه آخر عادة ما يكون فهم قذر للكلمه, وعادة ما يستخدمها الشباب بكثره امام الأشخاص الذين يتصيدون مثل هذه الكلمات مزدوجة المعنى عمّان 
ريّح ربابتك**** بمعنى اسكت أو انطم بادية الأردن

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...شو هالكلمات

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد ودموع على المرور

----------


## دليلة

يلا تعلمت لي كم كلمةمشكور محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دليلة على المرور

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووووو
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور زهرة المطر

----------


## ابو عوده

*يسملو*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ابو عوده على المرور

----------

